# We Just Purchased A 2011 250Rs 10Th Anniversary Tt



## CampingStan

We just finalized the purchase of a new 2011 Outback 250RS 10th Anniversary Edition. We are thrilled and excited to join the Outbackers Community!


----------



## CampingStan

We (my wife, son and I) have been camping for 3 years. Started with a Jay Flight, then a Pilgram and now a new Outback! We love the new 10th Anniversary Edition. Take a look it has a new front cap and higher ceilings.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome!! to Outbackers - and Congrats on that new 250RS - they just keep getting better!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

WOW.... I love that new style front end ! I always thought that the 250 (former 25 Rss) was the perfect camper.


----------



## Camping Family From MI

Congratulation on your new Outback! First I have seen of its new look; all I can say is awesome.


----------



## gzaleski

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## C130 Propmec

I noticed the awning seems to be wider on the new model as it covers both doors now. I also noticed the diamond plate rock guard is missing from the new cap. I suppose this new cap is thicker and less prone to delamination issues. It looks more like the 5er caps. Did I read correctly that the ceiling is also higher or taller? How much higher? These are significant changes. Are these changes going to be standard for the new 2011 or 2012 250RS? I am intrigued by this model. I am interested in any changes that are forthcoming. It would be nice if it had more than 30 gallons of grey water capacity. Perhaps separate grey tanks for the galley and bathroom would be in order. That is a very nice unit. Congratulations on your new OB!


----------



## cdnbayside

Congrats on the new Outback CampingStan.

It looks like the new 10th Anniversary edition on all Outback models includes a lot of great upgrades. I found this info on Thompson Family RV website

10TH ANNIVERSARY PACKAGE: SEE BELOW
FIBERGLASS FRONT CAP, LED HITCH LIGHTS, VAULTED LIGHTS
10TH ANNIVERSARY GRAPHICS PACKAGE, OUTBACK SWITCH COMMAND CNTR
24" HIGH DEFINITION LCD TV'S, REAR BIKE RECEIVER
SATELLITE READY, REAR LADDER READY, 12V BATTERY DISCONNECT
ADDED WARDROBE STORAGE IN FRONT BEDROOM MODELS
UPGRADED LAMINATE ON COUNTERTOPS, LARGER LAV SINKS
STORAGE DRAWER UNDER AIRBED SOFA SLEEPERS
CUP HOLDERS BUILT INTO DINETTE CUSHIONS


----------



## C130 Propmec

Wow, that sounds like quite a few improvements! I am surprised there is not more concrete information about these updates here on this site. I hope many of these upgrades make it to the standard models!


----------



## cdnbayside

Here's two for sale in South Carolina

260FL 10th Annivsary Edition

277RL

New color interior, looks nice.


----------



## C130 Propmec

I am seeing these 10th anniversary models for sale at dealers. They must be "late" 2011 models. I have seen the regular 2011 models here on this forum. The 277RL is not even listed as a 2011 floorplan on Keystone`s website or the brochure I got in the mail. This makes me wonder if there are other floorplans that are for sale that I am not aware of. I also cannot find any information from Keystone on the specific upgrades included on these 10th anniversary edition models. I am very interested to see if the 2012 models will incorporate many of desirable upgrades such as, larger 24 inch LCD tvs, rear bike receiver, ladder ready, and other upgrades. We are planning to purchase a new OB in 2011 and are interested to see how these developments play out. I may wait a little longer than originally planned. I am looking forward to having my own trailer instead of using my brother in law`s SOB 25ft model. He has been more than gracious, but we are looking forward to having our own coach. Are there any other lost models?


----------



## twincam

Congrats and please post some pics of this anniversary edition, i did not know that they made one. Where did you get it?


----------



## TexanThompsons

Wow, those changes would be significant. Would love some of those features on mine, especially the rear bike rack. Looks like by the time we're ready for a new one, these things will be perfect!


----------



## katoom400

cdnbayside said:


> Here's two for sale in South Carolina
> 
> 260FL 10th Annivsary Edition
> 
> 277RL
> 
> New color interior, looks nice.


that price is crazy on the 260fl, I was quoted a price of 19,900 on a 2011! and 18k on a 250rs


----------



## smailloux

CampingStan said:


> We just finalized the purchase of a new 2011 Outback 250RS 10th Anniversary Edition. We are thrilled and excited to join the Outbackers Community!


Do you have inside pictures ?


----------



## torotim

Your gonna' love it!!!! I took delivery of my 2011 model 250RS w/ Russet Int. on July 17th from Outlet Recreation in Fargo, ND. I probably got to get more familiar with the 2011 model than I cared to for the first season. My wife and I are dedicated kayaking and bicycling campers, every available weekend. But this past summer there was little time for that. Being employed in the road construction industry, you work where the work is! This year there was plenty of it but none too close to home. I did the walk through on 7/17 the day after the camper arrived at the dealership (a Saturday) pulled it home and stocked it with all the new goodies my DW bought for it, pulled it to Bemidji, MN where I proceeded to live in it until the last week in September. I have close to 60 nights in my Outback in a few short months . On my weekends off, my wife would drive over and join me. it was the only way she was going to get any enjoyment out of it this year.

The only quality issue I found was actually the day I got it home. I thought it had a tendency to throw my Avalanche to one side on the rougher stretches of roads. Pulled into my drive way to install the accys. (rear vent cover, 3500# electric tongue jack, E2 with 1000lb bars, 2.4 wireless backup cam on my Avalanche and the front and side exterior levels), the concrete approach to my garage is dead level but the trailer looked like it was leaning to one side, so I crawled underneath to see if there was a broken spring. What I found was a bit shocking............that thing had been towed all the way from the factory in Indana to Fargo, then an additional 120 miles to my place with one of the center spring shackles missing! Yup, the spring was riding on the frame so that the EquaFlex suspension was cammed over in the center taking away half the flex of the spring. Not only was the shackle missing, it had never been installed! There wasn't a mark on the paint, frame or spring, proving it had ever seen a bolt or nut. I'm not done..........two of the shackle bolts had been riding in there with no nuts on them and the one that the EquaFlex pivots on had a nut but it was only finger tight!!!!!Out of what is supposed to be seven bolts on one side, only five were present and of those only two were secure. Luckily the local RV shop carried shackle sets with bolts, so less than $20.00 had it in good shape and the dealership covered that expense, but imagine what could have happened in the almost 900 miles it traveled before it was found. How did this ever make it past Quality control??? I figured being it was built the first day back from Keystones mid-summer plant shut down...someone came to work after the break with a hangover, and yeah, I called Keystone customer relations and let them know.

Outside that, we absolutely love this thing. It has more standard features than anything else I looked at. I love the lighting under the steps, power awning and the huge bed in the back. On the nights when the temps dipped below freezing it stayed fairly cozy except in the nose where the bunk beds are and I had to keep the bathroom door open so it wasn't so cold in there in the morning. I noticed being it's the furthest heat duct from the furnace that there isn't a lot of air coming through the vent to heat the nose of the unit, but I'm not too worried being I hope not to have to spend many nightsin it in any colder conditions. My only other gripe is that the bathroom is a bit crammped and I would have liked to have seen more exterior storage, but all else makes up for those few sacrafices.
I didn't intend to write an entire chapter on the 250RS, but I joined Outbackers in May just after ordering the thing and never had time to air out my thoughts until it went into winter storage a month ago.

I really mean it..........it's a fantastic unit. BTW, it pulls great with the spring shackles all in place!


----------



## sunny986

Camping Stan- Where did you purchase it from and what kind of deal did you get? Thanks.


----------



## susan/vt

We just got an email from our vendor about this. I don't see us getting a new one but we are going to go take a look. DH is excited about the slideout wardrobe and is trying to think how he could do this to ours. Please don't encourage him. LOL But I want to see a couple of the little things, like the cubby by the bed. Now that is a modification I could get behind.


----------



## huntr70

The new brochures are out....we just got them in yesterday.

Some key upgrades are the crowned interior roofs, bedroom slides in more models, and the fiberglass molded front cap.

There are also about 4 new floorplans, and they have retired a few as well.

Steve


----------



## RWRiley

My Outback dealer here in Indiana is having a show next weekend - so hopefully he will have some 10th Anniversary Editions.

I noticed one of the changes is a Battery disconnect. It's about time ! That was one of my 1st mods.


----------

